# Mint Terribilis Viv (Pic Heavy)



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are a few pics of the 24" x 18" x 24" Exo I made for my group of Mint Terribilis. I included pics of before and after planting.. I might throw in a few more small plants but its pretty much done.. Got the pump today so I will probably add the frogs tonight..


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

Sweet viv! I think that is the nicest exo terra I have seen.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice, love the background, keep in mind terriblis are a big frog and they need a little more room.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks guys!

Julio, thnks for the heads up...I have owned this group for a couple years now so i am not new to keeping these guys.. The only object that is taking away from floor space on this viv is the one piece of wood. If you look close, the frogs can even go behind the wood where there are 2 coco huts and more leaf litter. I had them in a 36" exo before and it seemed too open.. If it ends up being inadequate (which i really doubt) Ill move them back. 

Chris


----------



## irish (Apr 7, 2008)

Very very nice! I have been thinking about this size exo myself. Could you tell me what the pink plant in the lower right corner is please?

Thanks-
Irish


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Chris, glad to hear it, its hard to tell from the pics, but you know what you are doing. Give us an update when it grows in.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice!, this has to be one of my favorites, I love the background and the wood placement.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Irish! That plant is a cryptanthus pup. The plant just below it is also a cryptanthus, just older and green. I am probably spelling that way wrong..


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Devanny!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Love the background. Did you do a lot of carving or are you really good with a can of GS


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Very cool! I love the three dimensional background. 

Shawn


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey Glen, I am glad you like it! Yes that is after what seemed like endless carving- 3 cans of gs and I probably carved 2 cans worth back out.. I tried to return all the carvings to home depot, but they where just not having it..


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hey Glen, I am glad you like it! Yes that is after what seemed like endless carving- 3 cans of gs and I probably carved 2 cans worth back out.. I tried to return all the carvings to home depot, but they where just not having it..


Funny

Any particular tool you used? Now I have to attempt this after seeing it. Just when I thought I was doing really well


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow Looks awesome,I really like the carving too


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

Very nice viv!!! Good photos too. What type of camera do you have?


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Very, very nice exo. I like it even better because it is in Utah  I can’t wait to see some pics with the frogs in it.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Chris, Yet another SICK tank. Just a little shout out to everyone who may be reading this, I have been over to Chris's house. Not only is his house FILLED with sick frogs but he has tank after tank that is made that blows my mind. He is by far the best builder I have EVER seen.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

You think that's bad? You should see it in person. I've found that the camera tends to take away from the actual depth that Chris' tanks really have. I can't wait to go over and see this tank for myself... and feel completely inadequate about the job I'm doing on my next viv.



frogfreak said:


> Just when I thought I was doing really well


----------



## thelegend76 (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris,

That is one bad-A** looking tank, the terribilis will love it, and if not I might move in(a little cramped but I'll fit). Is that a water feature in the left hand side, like three mini-falls? Very cool looking & how might I ask did you do that. Keep us updated. Oh and by the way I am digging your frog room(my wife is on the brink of killing me with all the creepy crawly things in our house, and I haven't even brought home my first frogs. HEHEHE)


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogfreak said:


> Funny
> 
> Any particular tool you used? Now I have to attempt this after seeing it. Just when I thought I was doing really well


I just used an exacto knife and my fingers (they are still numb)  


tikifrog said:


> Very nice viv!!! Good photos too. What type of camera do you have?


Thanks! its a Canon Rebel XS. I got it last week so i have been picture crazy the last few days. 



laylow said:


> Hey Chris, Yet another SICK tank. Just a little shout out to everyone who may be reading this, I have been over to Chris's house. Not only is his house FILLED with sick frogs but he has tank after tank that is made that blows my mind. He is by far the best builder I have EVER seen.


Shaw, thanks for the awesome compliment, you guys are welcome over anytime! 


thelegend76 said:


> Chris,
> 
> That is one bad-A** looking tank, the terribilis will love it, and if not I might move in(a little cramped but I'll fit). Is that a water feature in the left hand side, like three mini-falls? Very cool looking & how might I ask did you do that. Keep us updated. Oh and by the way I am digging your frog room(my wife is on the brink of killing me with all the creepy crawly things in our house, and I haven't even brought home my first frogs. HEHEHE)


I am adding the frogs tonight, if they hate the place, ill let ya know!  Yes that is a little water feature that has a few small pools. I got the pump running last night so here are some pics with the water feature on. I just used several pieces of lace rock and made a cluster that i thought would have a good water flow. I braced the rock with eggcrate and then ran water down it to see what route the stream would take. I made some small adjustments in the angle of the rocks and the great stuffed the heck out of it. (this is where the finger numbing carving comes into effect.. followed by the denial at home depot...)


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I really Enjoy the background on this tank.....Um, don't be surprised if I use this technique in the 37 gallon leuc tank I'm currently in the process of.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I really Enjoy the background on this tank.....Um, don't be surprised if I use this technique in the 37 gallon leuc tank I'm currently in the process of.


Thanks, i am glad you like it! By all means carve it up! 

Here are some pics of the frogs in their new place.. enjoy!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love that last frog!!


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Amazing viv, frogs and photos!


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

This tank is fantastic! The background is very cool (I think im going to try your method). I love the frogs too, are yellow markings on the one terribilis common? Ive never seen that before.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!



t-o-l-o said:


> This tank is fantastic! The background is very cool (I think im going to try your method). I love the frogs too, are yellow markings on the one terribilis common? Ive never seen that before.


I dont know if the yellow is still from their juvi stage or if its a result of the use of naturose. Out of the group of six, only two have yellow remaining.. I originally purchased two adults about 2 years ago then added four more young adults about a year and a half ago. The ones retaining the yellow are the younger frogs. I am thinking it has nothing to do with the naturose as neither of the original two have had any color change and all have been on the same diet.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice tank and nice frogs! I hope you get them to breed! Good luck with them!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW tanks and frogs look great!!! those are the best looking mints ive seen. and the tank has an amazing landscape. very nice job


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

nice viv thats a really cool background.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

woah the frogs are amazing two they look so cool.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks a little crowded for 6 mints(mabye its just the pictures) but i really like the design!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Chris, do me a favor buddie. . . Give those little guys a pep talk about the importance of multiplying and replenishing the earth. Ha ha, no for real though as soon as you get some tads let me know I got the #1 spot for the first frogs produced!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That pooled water feature is bad A man. I like the whole thing but that really stood out for me.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

laylow said:


> Chris, do me a favor buddie. . . Give those little guys a pep talk about the importance of multiplying and replenishing the earth. Ha ha, no for real though as soon as you get some tads let me know I got the #1 spot for the first frogs produced!!!


Shaw, I have that talk with them many times now- they just want to be sure they are ready for the obligations of parenting..as soon as they take the big step ill let you know!  in the meantime those variabilis are otw for ya!



fleshfrombone said:


> That pooled water feature is bad A man. I like the whole thing but that really stood out for me.


Thanks, I added java moss to the spaces between the different pieces of rock so pretty soon it will all look like one rock. Ill post some more pics when it has grown in a bit..


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's only four terribilis, not six. And let me say, I saw this tank in person on Sunday, it's bad @$$. Not only that, but it seems to engulf the frogs, there's no need to worry about overcrowding.


----------



## M_A_B (May 2, 2008)

Wow crazy viv and beautiful frogs. this tanks is among the best exos ive ever seen


----------



## tangelo (Oct 20, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I think it's only four terribilis, not six. And let me say, I saw this tank in person on Sunday, it's bad @$$. Not only that, but it seems to engulf the frogs, there's no need to worry about overcrowding.


It is actually six, but i totally agree that they do not seem overcrowded when you see it in person. I see them on a regular basis and they seem to get along just great... Chris knows enough about darts to recognize any problems and remedy the situation. Besides just look how fat they are in the pics everyone, i dont think anyone is missing any feedings


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> Thanks, i am glad you like it! By all means carve it up!
> 
> Here are some pics of the frogs in their new place.. enjoy!


Those guys remind me of Jack from THe Nightmare Before Christmas... Especially the second pic.


----------



## chivers (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice plant choices. Love the wood carvings. Beautiful


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

*shrug* I probably just mis-counted. When I was there four of them were all standing in the open space under the driftwood just chilling. That probably caught my attention. Anyway, point is, in person it seems like a huge tank. It's very well done and utilizes every inch of space possible. Those frogs have plenty of room.



tangelo said:


> It is actually six, but i totally agree that they do not seem overcrowded when you see it in person. I see them on a regular basis and they seem to get along just great... Chris knows enough about darts to recognize any problems and remedy the situation. Besides just look how fat they are in the pics everyone, i dont think anyone is missing any feedings


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Any updates on this tank and its inhabitants?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sadly, I sold it to the owner of a car dealership a few years back. 
On a positive note, I still own the Harley I bought from my dad with the proceeds of the sale!


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm bummed to hear that, since I was curious about how it did long term, but I'm glad for you that it yielded another happy investment. Thanks for answering so quickly!


----------



## d_mill24 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great setup! Some of my favorite frogs- hopefully will have some of my own soon.


----------

